# Fostex HP-A4 not recognized

## Ridrok

Hello,

I changed my audio system on my PC with Gentoo installed.

I have a Fostex HP-A4 USB sound card but I can't find a way to make the kernel recognize it.

Can someone tell me if it's possible to use this device and how to make it work.

He is the output of lsusb -v

```

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 1019:0011 Elitegroup Computer Systems (ECS) 

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass          239 Miscellaneous Device

  bDeviceSubClass         2 

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Interface Association

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1019 Elitegroup Computer Systems (ECS)

  idProduct          0x0011 

  bcdDevice            0.10

  iManufacturer           1 FOSTEX

  iProduct                2 FOSTEX USB AUDIO HP-A4

  iSerial                 3 00001

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength          240

    bNumInterfaces          2

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0x80

      (Bus Powered)

    MaxPower              500mA

    Interface Association:

      bLength                 8

      bDescriptorType        11

      bFirstInterface         0

      bInterfaceCount         2

      bFunctionClass          1 Audio

      bFunctionSubClass       0 

      bFunctionProtocol      32 

      iFunction               0 

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           0

      bInterfaceClass         1 Audio

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Control Device

      bInterfaceProtocol     32 

      iInterface              2 FOSTEX USB AUDIO HP-A4

      AudioControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                 9

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      1 (HEADER)

        bcdADC               2.00

        bCategory              10

        wTotalLength           46

        bmControl            0x00

      AudioControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                 8

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype     10 (CLOCK_SOURCE)

        bClockID               16

        bmAttributes         0x01 Internal fixed Clock 

        bmControls           0x07

          Clock Frequency Control (read/write)

          Clock Validity Control (read-only)

        bAssocTerminal          0

        iClockSource            0 

      AudioControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                17

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      2 (INPUT_TERMINAL)

        bTerminalID             1

        wTerminalType      0x0101 USB Streaming

        bAssocTerminal          0

        bCSourceID             16

        bNrChannels             2

        bmChannelConfig   0x00000003

          Front Left (FL)

          Front Right (FR)

        bmControls    0x0000

        iChannelNames           0 

        iTerminal               0 

      AudioControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                12

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      3 (OUTPUT_TERMINAL)

        bTerminalID             2

        wTerminalType      0x0301 Speaker

        bAssocTerminal          0

        bSourceID               1

        bCSourceID             16

        bmControls         0x0000

        iTerminal               0 

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           0

      bInterfaceClass         1 Audio

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol     32 

      iInterface              0 

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       1

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass         1 Audio

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol     32 

      iInterface              0 

      AudioStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                16

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      1 (AS_GENERAL)

        bTerminalLink           1

        bmControls           0x05

          Active Alternate Setting Control (read-only)

          Valid Alternate Setting Control (read-only)

        bFormatType             1

        bmFormats         0x00000001

          PCM

        bNrChannels             2

        bmChannelConfig   0x00000003

          Front Left (FL)

          Front Right (FR)

        iChannelNames           0 

      AudioStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                 6

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      2 (FORMAT_TYPE)

        bFormatType             1 (FORMAT_TYPE_I)

        bSubslotSize            4

        bBitResolution         16

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x01  EP 1 OUT

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0400  1x 1024 bytes

        bInterval               1

        AudioControl Endpoint Descriptor:

          bLength                 8

          bDescriptorType        37

          bDescriptorSubtype      1 (EP_GENERAL)

          bmAttributes         0x00

          bmControls           0x00

          bLockDelayUnits         0 Undefined

          wLockDelay              0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes           17

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Feedback

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0004  1x 4 bytes

        bInterval               4

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       2

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass         1 Audio

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol     32 

      iInterface              0 

      AudioStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                16

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      1 (AS_GENERAL)

        bTerminalLink           1

        bmControls           0x05

          Active Alternate Setting Control (read-only)

          Valid Alternate Setting Control (read-only)

        bFormatType             1

        bmFormats         0x00000001

          PCM

        bNrChannels             2

        bmChannelConfig   0x00000003

          Front Left (FL)

          Front Right (FR)

        iChannelNames           0 

      AudioStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                 6

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      2 (FORMAT_TYPE)

        bFormatType             1 (FORMAT_TYPE_I)

        bSubslotSize            4

        bBitResolution         24

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x01  EP 1 OUT

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0400  1x 1024 bytes

        bInterval               1

        AudioControl Endpoint Descriptor:

          bLength                 8

          bDescriptorType        37

          bDescriptorSubtype      1 (EP_GENERAL)

          bmAttributes         0x00

          bmControls           0x00

          bLockDelayUnits         0 Undefined

          wLockDelay              0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes           17

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Feedback

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0004  1x 4 bytes

        bInterval               4

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       3

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass         1 Audio

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol     32 

      iInterface              0 

      AudioStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                16

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      1 (AS_GENERAL)

        bTerminalLink           1

        bmControls           0x05

          Active Alternate Setting Control (read-only)

          Valid Alternate Setting Control (read-only)

        bFormatType             1

        bmFormats         0x00000001

          PCM

        bNrChannels             2

        bmChannelConfig   0x00000003

          Front Left (FL)

          Front Right (FR)

        iChannelNames           0 

      AudioStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                 6

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      2 (FORMAT_TYPE)

        bFormatType             1 (FORMAT_TYPE_I)

        bSubslotSize            4

        bBitResolution         32

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x01  EP 1 OUT

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0400  1x 1024 bytes

        bInterval               1

        AudioControl Endpoint Descriptor:

          bLength                 8

          bDescriptorType        37

          bDescriptorSubtype      1 (EP_GENERAL)

          bmAttributes         0x00

          bmControls           0x00

          bLockDelayUnits         0 Undefined

          wLockDelay              0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes           17

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Feedback

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0004  1x 4 bytes

        bInterval               4

can't get device qualifier: Resource temporarily unavailable

can't get debug descriptor: Resource temporarily unavailable

cannot read device status, Resource temporarily unavailable (11)
```

I have a USB headset which works fine, also the motherboard sound card works fine.

Many thanks.

----------

## ShyPixie

It's not supported on my current kernel 4.9.5.

You can check by yourself:

$ grep -Ril 1019 /usr/src/linux/drivers/*

----------

## Ridrok

I just wanted to report I found a workaround.

This DAC has a fiber (TOSLink) input port, so I connected it to the motherboard integrated Fiber out. Then I did fight a bit with alsa to make this digital output the default one so that not only regular software can use it, but also firefox.

This makes the DAC be used only at 44Khz instead of adapting to the source, but I was able to force the correct setting in winamp clone to use it properly upto 192Khz dynamically when playing flacs with this software.

Let's hope one soon day it's supported natively because I find the sound better when on Windows with an ASIO driver or when I pass DSD64 files directly to the DAC using Fostex proprietary player. Probably the TOSLink connection has a reduced resolution.

Best regards

Ridrok

----------

## hardikkeshan

HI 

I am facing issue of dac suddenly not being detected by PC

I have changed my laptops, PCs, USB Cables.

Green light with a blinking red light at 44.1k only

Device not showing in Sound devices

Installed and uninstalled driver multiple times

Please suggest a way forward. I don't want a $400 DAC to go brick. If you can guide to factory reset it or share new firmware files

----------

